# [Anfänger] LED Schriftzug



## Danielku15 (18. November 2006)

Hi Leute.

Ich will mir einen LED Schriftzug für mein Gehäuse bauen. 
Er besteht aus 4 Buchstaben und 40LEDs. Als Spannungsquelle will ich einen  Peripheral Power (4 Polig) verwenden. 

Jetzt wollte ich euch fragen wie ich diese 40 LEDs am besten an die Spannungsquelle anschließe. An jedem LED einen Widerstand und einzeln an die Pole anschließen? 

Ich bin noch ziemlich neu auf dem Gebiet und wollte fragen wie ihr es machen würdet und was ihr mir an LEDs empfehlt. Ich hab mir mal diese LEDs angesehen:
http://www.led1.de/shop/product_inf...4&cName=led-5mm-ultrahell-rot-14000mcd-c-3_20

gruß Daniel


----------



## floHate (18. November 2006)

Hi.

Ich wünsche dir schon mal viel Spass mit soetwas. Jetzt hab ich eine Frage erst mal bevor ich dir helfen kann. 

Wie willst du das ganze aufbauen? Willst du eine LED-Matrix nehmen? oder willst du die LEDs so anordnen das ein Buchstabe entsteht?

Mfg floH


----------



## Danielku15 (18. November 2006)

Ist ein fixer Schriftzug. Also die LEDs werden in Form des Textes angeordnet.


----------



## floHate (18. November 2006)

Ok. 

Dann brauch ich nun erst mal ein par Daten von dir:

Eingangsspannung,
Verbrauch der LEDs,
Parallel Schaltung oder Reihenschaltung (Falls du dir da schon gedanken gemacht hast),

Mfg


----------



## Danielku15 (18. November 2006)

Eingangsspannung: 12Volt (Computer anschluss)
Daten der LEDs:
Gehäuse: 5mm wasserklar
Öffnungswinkel: 20°
Spannung: 2,1V
Strom: 20mA typ., 30mA max.
Wellenlänge: 620nm (rot)
Maximale Helligkeit / Leuchtstärke: 7.000mcd

Was wäre praktischer zum löten? Eine Paralell oder eine Reihenschaltung? Ich würde eine Lochrasterplatine verwenden um mir das Anordnen zu erleichtern.

gruß Daniel


----------



## Dr Dau (19. November 2006)

Hallo!

Da der grossteil der LED's eh nebeneinander liegt, ist eine Reihenschaltung wohl leichter zu verlöten.
Nachteil ist allerdings, wenn auch nur eine einzige LED ausfällt, ist der gesamte Stromkreis unterbrochen..... ergo, nichts geht mehr.

@floHate, bevor Du einfach nur eine Zahl "hinklatscht"..... währe es nicht auch sinnvoller zu verraten wie man den Widerstand berechnet/anschliesst?
Würde mich z.b. nämlich auch interessieren..... z.b. für eine Hausnummer oder so. 

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
OK, blöde Frage..... man sollte erstmal Google befragen. :-( 
Dann kommt man auch auf Seiten wie z.b. diese oder diese (und weiterführende Links, z.b. für den Widerstandsfarbcode). 
[/edit]


----------



## Danielku15 (19. November 2006)

Hi.

In dem Fall bevorzuge ich eine Paralellschaltung. Löten dürfte verständlich sein. Die Widerstände muss ich dann noch berechnen. Soll ich an jedem einzelnen LED einen anlöten oder einen Gesamtwiderstand anlöten?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. November 2006)

Hallo,



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Da der grossteil der LED's eh nebeneinander liegt, ist eine Reihenschaltung wohl leichter zu verlöten.
> Nachteil ist allerdings, wenn auch nur eine einzige LED ausfällt, ist der gesamte Stromkreis unterbrochen..... ergo, nichts geht mehr.


Das kann aber auch ganz schnell zum Vorteil werden. Fällt bei einer Parallelschaltung eine LED aus, erhöht sich die Spannung, die an den verbleibenden LEDs abfällt. Das heißt, dass sich diese über kurz oder lang auch verabschieden werden (und je mehr schon ausgefallen sind, desto schneller).

Wer sich mal ein bisschen in die Theorie einlesen will: LED-Tutorial

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Dr Dau (20. November 2006)

Wenn die Berechnungen bzw. die Angaben über die Belastbarkeit der Widerstände stimmen, dann wird Dir ein einzelner Widerstand durchschmoren.
Theoretisch müsstest Du 3 LED's pro Widerstand verwenden können.
40/3 geht aber nicht auf. 
Also kannst Du nur 2 LED's pro Widerstand verwenden.
Daraus erechnet sich ein Widerstand von 165 Ohm und eine Verlustleistung von 0,59 Watt.
Da die braunen Widerstände nur bis 0,25 Watt belastbar sind, müsstest Du die blauen nehmen (bis 1 Watt belastbar).

Sind denn 40 LED's schon fest eingeplant oder hast Du da noch "Spielraum"?
Bei z.b. 50 LED's würdest nämlich Du auf 9,9 Ohm/9,9 Watt bis 6,6 Ohm/14,85 Watt (bei 20mA bis 30 mA) kommen.
In dem Fall würde sich ein "grosser" Widerstand (sieht so aus als wenn er einen ALU-Kühlkörper hätte) mit 10 Ohm bis max. 25 Watt von Conrad anbieten (Artikel-Nr.: 421359 - 62).

Da ich kein Elektroniker bin, resultieren die Ergebnisse an hand der Berechnungen auf o.g. Seiten und meinem Verständnis dessen..... daher sind die Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr. 
Ich würde zum testen erstmal ein Steckernetzteil (Belastbarkeit beachten) oder z.b. eine Autobatterie nehmen..... dann kann man nicht so viel kaputt machen. 

@Matthias, stimmt..... wenn nichts mehr geht, kann der Rest natürlich nicht kaputt gehen. 
Dafür muss man im Fall des Falles bei einer Reihenschaltung aber auf die Suche gehen. 
Das mit der Parallelschaltung stimmt nur bedingt..... wenn jede LED einen eigenen Widerstand bekommt, dann sollte mit den übrigen LED's doch eigentlich nichts passieren.
Die sind ja quasi einzeln "abgesichert".
Aber wer ist schon so verrückt 40 LED's jeweils mit einem eigenen Widerstand zu versehen?! 
Wenn die LED's bei einer Parallelschaltung alle an einem einzigen Widerstand hängen, stimme ich Dir zu..... dann wird eine LED nach der anderen (über kurz oder lang) abrauchen.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. November 2006)

Hallo,



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> @Matthias, stimmt..... wenn nichts mehr geht, kann der Rest natürlich nicht kaputt gehen.
> Dafür muss man im Fall des Falles bei einer Reihenschaltung aber auf die Suche gehen.
> Das mit der Parallelschaltung stimmt nur bedingt..... wenn jede LED einen eigenen Widerstand bekommt, dann sollte mit den übrigen LED's doch eigentlich nichts passieren.
> Die sind ja quasi einzeln "abgesichert".


Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Ich bin bei meiner Überlegung von einem einzelnen Vorwiderstand vor der Parallelverzweigung ausgegangen.

Wenn man grundsätzlich die Verlustleistung minimieren will, sollte man so viele „echte“ Verbraucher in Reihe schalten wie möglich. In diesem Fall wären es 12V/2,1V = 5,71… also abgerundet 5 LEDs. An diesen sollen dann 5*2,1V = 10,5V abfallen. Für den Vorwiderstand bleiben demnach 12V-10,5V = 1,5V.

Wir wissen, dass die LEDs bei 2,1V um die 20mA ziehen, also bei dieser Spannung einen Widerstand von 2,1V/20mA = 105? aufweisen. Zusammen haben 5 LEDs in Reihe somit 5*105? = 525?. Da Widerstände und daran abfallende Spannungen in einer Reihenschaltung proportional zueinander sind, muss der Vorwiderstand vor einer solchen 5-er Reihe 525?*1,5V/10,5V = 75? groß sein.

Schaltet man jetzt 8 solche 5er-Reihen + Vorwiderstand parallel, kommt man genau auf 40 LEDs. Die Verlustleistung pro Vorwiderstand beträgt dann 1,5V*20mA = 30mW, insgesamt also 8*30mW = 0,24W. Fällt eine LED aus, leuchten damit auch die vier anderen in der 5er-Reihe nicht mehr auf. Die 35 restlichen LEDs bleiben davon unberührt.

So würde ich das vermutlich lösen 

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Dr Dau (27. November 2006)

Da sich hier ja anscheinend nichts mehr tut, muss ich nochmal eine Verständnisfrage stellen.

Die obigen LED's haben ja jeweils 20mA.
Bei 40 LED's würde ich also 40*20mA=800mA rechnen.
Ist das so korrekt oder muss man da auch wieder über ein paar Ecken rechnen?
Und wie sieht es mit den Widerständen aus, muss ich die auch irgendwie mit in die Berechnung einbeziehen?

Beim PC-Netzteil dürfte der Strom ja noch keine sonderliche Rolle spielen.
Aber wenn ich z.b. einen Akku nehme (z.b. 9V/150mAh Block-Akku, wobei die Voltzahl jetzt mal ausser acht gelseen werden soll), dann währe der Stromverbrauch wohl nicht ganz unwichtig.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (27. November 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Die obigen LED's haben ja jeweils 20mA.
> Bei 40 LED's würde ich also 40*20mA=800mA rechnen.
> Ist das so korrekt oder muss man da auch wieder über ein paar Ecken rechnen?
> Und wie sieht es mit den Widerständen aus, muss ich die auch irgendwie mit in die Berechnung einbeziehen?


800mA würde die Schaltung ziehen, wenn du alle LEDs parallel zueinander schaltest. Dann hast du nämlich 40 Teilzweige, die jeweils mit 20mA versorgt werden wollen, also genau die 800mA.

Das andere Extrem wäre die Seriellschaltung aller LEDs, wobei eine Stromstärke von nur 20mA auftritt. Dazu reicht allerdings die vorhandene Spannung nicht aus (man bräuchte mindestens 40*2,1V = 84V).

Ein Kompromiss wäre die von mir vorgeschlagene Lösung mit 8 parallel geschalteten Seriellschaltungen von jeweils 5 LEDs. Um die 8 Teilzweige zu versorgen, benötigt man demnach 8*20mA = 160mA.

Die Widerstände spielen insofern eine Rolle, wenn es um die verbrauchte Leistung der Schaltung geht (Stichwort Verlustleistung). Abgesehen davon sind die Widerstände natürlich dazu da, gerade den Strom zu begrenzen.



> Beim PC-Netzteil dürfte der Strom ja noch keine sonderliche Rolle spielen.
> Aber wenn ich z.b. einen Akku nehme (z.b. 9V/150mAh Block-Akku, wobei die Voltzahl jetzt mal ausser acht gelseen werden soll), dann währe der Stromverbrauch wohl nicht ganz unwichtig.


Ja, richtig beobachtet. Ein PC-Netzteil sollte 1A leicht wegstecken können, bei einem 9V-Block dagegen wäre das vermutlich absolute Obergrenze, wenn man dem Akku keinen Schaden zufügen möchte. Abgesehen davon verringert sich natürlich die effektive Laufzeit, je höher der Entladestrom ist. Vor allem bei Akkubetrieb sollte man sich also auch um eine Minimierung der Verlustleistung bemühen (so viel in Reihe wie möglich).

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Dr Dau (27. November 2006)

Gut dass ich noch mal gefragt habe. 
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen was für LED's (evtl. andere Werte) und was für ein Netzteil ich nehmen soll.
Wie ich in meinem Eingangspost ja schon gesagt hatte, währe eine Hausnummer aus LED's interessant. 
Mit 40 LED's komme ich da natürlich nicht weit (soll man ja noch lesen können  ).
Eigentlich hatte ich zuerst an einen Klingeltrafo als Netzteil gedacht..... aber der liefert leider Wechselstron.


----------

